# The MartialTalk Project.



## Bob Hubbard

In 2001 MartialTalk.com was launched with the goal of being a place for people in WNY to chat about the arts, and fine schools and teachers. It has long since surpassed that simply goal.

Now, approaching our 5th year, I am reminded of another 5 year mission. To celebrate this, I am proud to announce the "MartialTalk Project".

What is it?

The "MartialTalk Project" is an extention and consolidation of several of our projects, combined with several new and exciting ones under 1 heading.

Our goal, is to be a community driven and supported project for the continued archiving, expansion, understanding and training of the martial arts. 

In it's opening stages, it is little more than an idea, and an ideal. Over time, it will grow and shine.

Thank you for the past...now, I give you:

*http://martialtalk.net*


----------



## Sapper6

good luck with the endeavor.

IMHO, at MT.com, we need more martial arts based discussion and less political, non-MA crap...just an observation.


----------



## Kacey

Wow - that's incredibly ambitious!  I don't have time to look around much, but certainly the intro statement sounds great, and the graphic is awesome - I do love mythical beasties.


----------



## green meanie

Sweet! I like it. It freakin' blows my mind that I've been teaching in the western NY area for the last five years and didn't know this has been going on in my backyard the whole time. Sorry it took so long to get here but better late than never I guess. Looking forward to the next MT get together!


----------



## Henderson

Way cool, Bob!


----------



## Andrew Green

Sorry I missed out on the beginning, glad to be a part of it now though


----------



## arnisador

The Wiki could be a great resource..._if _people contribute!


----------



## arnisador

Sapper6 said:
			
		

> IMHO, at MT.com, we need more martial arts based discussion



Sounds good...but starting and sustaining such discussions is _everyone_'s job!


----------



## Andrew Green

Yes, sad thing is they usually get a couple responses and die really quickly.  Political topics on the other hand...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

sweeeet


----------



## Kreth

I'm hoping the site really takes off. Then maybe Bob will quit stalling on raises for the mods...


----------



## Andrew Green

Kreth said:
			
		

> I'm hoping the site really takes off. Then maybe Bob will quit stalling on raises for the mods...



I bet if you push you can get another 50% easy


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Hey, wait a second...Bob said _I_ had to pay _him_!


----------



## Kreth

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Hey, wait a second...Bob said _I_ had to pay _him_!


And we don't want to know exactly how you're paying him... :uhyeah:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Kreth said:
			
		

> And we don't want to know exactly how you're paying him... :uhyeah:


 
Hey, he _did_ say, 'Bobo like girls'.


----------



## Kreth

Yeah, he said that at the Meet & Greet too, right before he said, "Now pick up that soap, boy!" :waah:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Kreth said:
			
		

> Yeah, he said that at the Meet & Greet too, right before he said, "Now pick up that soap, boy!" :waah:


 
I think I'm gonna have to go now.
:barf:


----------



## arnisador

Kreth said:
			
		

> I'm hoping the site really takes off. Then maybe Bob will quit stalling on raises for the mods...


 
He cut my pension plan recently...and the retiree medical benefits are awful!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

:-offtopic 


Ahem....

Alot of people think of MartialTalk as "just a forum". It is a forum, that's true, and a successful one at that. But, my vision is to be much more than that. We've branched out and diversified, and my idea is to continue to do that. To evolve and expand our offerings with our members help.

We are looking for everything.

We need videos for the video library, articles for the magazine, interviews, technique write ups, history, profiles of well known and notable martial artists, and more.

We need entries for the encyclopedia, covering all of the above and more. Everyone is welcome to participate, in fact, we want you to do so. 

MartialTalk has forced me to reimagine my vision for the site each year since we started. This time, I let my imagination run wild, and the best part is, there is room for everyones visions as well. Spread the word, and bring in the historians, the researchers, the movers and the shakers. We have room for so much, and all we lack is the thoughts and ideas of everyone here. 

Lets see just how big we can get in 2006!

Whoooooo!


----------



## Makalakumu

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> We need videos for the video library...


 


I've got a few more on the way...


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Cool!  With this organized and launched, I'll be doing an overhaul of the videos this week (finally).


----------



## jdinca

Very nice. I assume we'll be transitioning over in the not too distant future?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Nope. Right now, the main change I'll be working on is transfering our video library to MT.net to offload a little of the site traffic. Thats about it for the moment.


----------



## Sin

I think it would be really cool if there were some offical Martial talk Multimedia items such as wallpapers, AIM buddy icons, and other Misc items...If there is anyone out there that has the resorces to do such a task, please do so...Unless Bob and the gang have other ideas.


----------



## Flatlander

I have to admit here that being a contributing member of the Martial Talk community for just over the last year and a half has been a really rewarding experience.  There are so many threads to read, many of which are jam packed with interesting ideas and useful discussion on both Martial art information, as well as other not art related but otherwise interesting and stimulating discussion.

 An interesting thing happened to me this past week while on vacation in Cuba.  I met a local fellow, about 8 years older than me.  He worked at the resort in security.  I was referred to him by another person in our group who had been to this resort before, for the purpose of organizing a private tour to visit, and explore old Havana (which was super groovy, by the way).  In our discussion, we ended up discussing martial arts and discovering that we were both involved in them.  By coincidence, he had a cab driver friend visiting at the time, and he also was interested and studying the arts.  They both were both of a higher rank than me.  One had studied some type of Karate, and now studied and taught Tai Chi Chuan, and the other had studied something Korean that involved "Kook Sul", with which I am largely unfamiliar.

 It was an intriguing discussion.  The one guy had pretty good, but heavily accented English, but had to translate most of the dialogue between me and the other guy.  It was neat to see how much we had in common.

 The cool part was that the guy who didn't speak english was really into the idea of JKD, though hadn't had the opportunity to work with a JKD'er.  Unfortunately, he didn't have access to any of Bruce's or anyone else's books on the subject.  He had heard of Dan Inosanto, though.  So, through the translator, I tried to explain to him as best as I could, over the course of about 15 minutes, of what I know.

 The rest of the time was spent discussing with the English speaking guy and myself had in common in terms of overarching philosophical themes regarding reality and the the way things are.  It was surprising how much stuff we thought the same about.

 Sadly, neither of these fellows has access to the internet.  It is my belief that, as the rest of the globe catches up, and, continues to change in economic status and further develops their infrastructure, the more people will be connected to the net.  This community will, over time, continue to grow and prosper, as more of us with similar, and different, points of view come together to comingle with others of like mindedness, sharing our ideas and learning from one another.

 The weather in Cuba, by the way, was fairly nice, save for a couple of days of cloud and cool ocean breeze, which called for a sweater at night.


----------



## arnisador

That's great! Thanks for sharing this story.



			
				Flatlander said:
			
		

> had studied something Korean that involved "Kook Sul"


 
Probably Kuk Sul Won. It's much like Hwa Rang Do, though both groups would strenuously deny this.


----------



## shesulsa

arnisador said:
			
		

> Probably Kuk Sul Won. It's much like Hwa Rang Do, though both groups would strenuously deny this.


Not everyone in those groups would strenuously deny this.


----------



## Sin

Sin said:
			
		

> I think it would be really cool if there were some offical Martial talk Multimedia items such as wallpapers, AIM buddy icons, and other Misc items...If there is anyone out there that has the resorces to do such a task, please do so...Unless Bob and the gang have other ideas.



So...yeah...


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Theres some stuff in motion, though it'll be a bit.


----------



## BlueDragon1981

Cool...once i get some projects cleared up....(school and such) I'm sure i will be a regular contributer....


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Alot of people think of MartialTalk as "just a forum". It is a forum, that's true, and a successful one at that. But, my vision is to be much more than that. We've branched out and diversified, and my idea is to continue to do that. To evolve and expand our offerings with our members help.
> 
> We are looking for everything.
> 
> We need videos for the video library, articles for the magazine, interviews, technique write ups, history, profiles of well known and notable martial artists, and more.
> 
> We need entries for the encyclopedia, covering all of the above and more. Everyone is welcome to participate, in fact, we want you to do so.
> 
> MartialTalk has forced me to reimagine my vision for the site each year since we started. This time, I let my imagination run wild, and the best part is, there is room for everyones visions as well. Spread the word, and bring in the historians, the researchers, the movers and the shakers. We have room for so much, and all we lack is the thoughts and ideas of everyone here.
> 
> Lets see just how big we can get in 2006!
> 
> Whoooooo!


 
I just saw the MT Encyclopedia and it is cool!   Great work! :asian: 

I think it will become, if we all pitch in, of course, a great network resource and do for MA what mainstream Wiki can't - provide a well moderated repository of accurate MA knowledge. The front artwork is great as well.


----------



## Jonathan Randall

http://www.martialtalk.net/wiki/index.php/Tae_Kwon_Do

Just added a paragraph myself! This is neat!

My addition:

"Major Tae Kwon Do organizations include the World Tae Kwon Do Federation, The International Tae Kwon Do Federation and the American Tae Kwon Do Association. However, a large segment of the Tae Kwon Do community consists of independent, non-affiliated schools."


----------

